# Bowtech diamond the rock let off



## aimo61 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi All
i have diamond rock set at 62#..but when i pull i don't feel i have any let off !!! i have 2 extra mudule ..but i don't know if the problem coming from the mudule or the bow setting..it's 2009..draw 28"..bow is shooting perfect and quiet but the let off is almost 0 !!!!

Thanks


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

This has a draw stop and it probably needs adjustment. You do not have to move it much at all to arrive at a comfortable valley/back wall. Just make *small* (1/16" or less) adjustments until you feel comfortable. A draw board is the best way to set them if you have access to one....


----------



## aimo61 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for reply
So you think by moving the draw stop will give me more let-off ?? I thaught the draw stop change the DL :embara:
Anyway i m gonna try it this weekend..i hope it will work..
Thank you:darkbeer:


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

just got the same bow the other day and it dise chage the draw length and the let off i just had the local shop order me one up so hope it works for both of us


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

what DL and what position is the draw stop in???


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

First off I'll assume the DL is fine and you just feel that there is no drop off into the wall. If your DL is too short then yes the DL needs to be adjusted along with the drawstop. These new bows with the solid back wall take some getting used to but I have seen a bunch where all that was needed was a tweak to the drawstop. As stated in my earlier post you don't need to move it much at all.


----------



## aimo61 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Brothers
I did change the DL lock back and start feeling let off but the DL was too much for me , and the peep sight position changed..I have to learn how to use as is , by the way i have Iron mace and it has great Let off..i feel i can hold it forever( same DW 62#).

Take care everybody and be safe.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

STOP! Do not try to use it "as is" that's how we lose archers. Go to the Diamond website. Click on products then highlight the products title and you should get a drop down that says documents, double click this. In there you will find charts by year for modules, settings and draw stop recommendations. It will tell you if the mods you currently have will work for your DL or you may have to procure additional mods. As I stated in my second or third post if the DL is not correct it needs to be corrected AND the draw stop set to the correct setting for desired letoff. Sounds like the bow is not set up to fit you in it's current form.


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

Take the mans advice, your draw stop just needs some adjusting and you'll be in business. Yes it will change your dl a tad but if you decide after you have your draw stop set that it is too long, well, that's what modules are for...good luck and be safe


----------

